# Mobile Beauty/Nail Services



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi peeps,

Have been considering setting up as a beauty/nail therapist when we get out to the uae working from home and also mobile in other peoples homes, but I've read in an earlier thread that its illegal to work from home. So would I be able to do this do you think??

Any advice greatfully received.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I've just read how cheaply you can get these things done, not sure it would be worth it? What you reckon?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe that you would have to set it up properly as a business and get all the necessary paperwork in order as well as pay the usual hefty fees. I have seen a few websites for beauty salons/ treatment and yes, it does appear that it can be done quite cheaply. However, if you are determined and feel that it will work, you can still give it a go! However, I would wait until you get to the UAE so that you can gauge the market and do your research locally, just to make sure that it will be a profitable business!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, it will need to be set up as a proper business and as far as Im aware you wont be able to run it from home.

Pedicures and manicures etc can be done quite cheaply here.

There are also quite a few mobile beauty therapists already operating, so best to gauge the demand for the business once here and settled.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info ladies, yes I definitely agree about waiting until I get there.


----------



## kalpajain (Oct 8, 2009)

*Mobile beauty Therapist*

Hi All, 

I am a professional and fully qualified Mobile Beauty Therapist with 3 years experience in my profession.

SHAHNAZ FACIAL LIKE PEARL, DIAMOND, GOLD AND MANY MORE 

I can offer:

NAIL CARE
Manicure £10.00
French manicure £12.00
Pedicure £15.00
French Pedicure £18.00
WAXING
Half legs £8.00
Full legs £13.00
Half Arm £6.00
Full Arm £10.00
Under Arm £3.00
Back £15.00
Chest £15.00
THREADING 
Eye brow £3.00
Upper lip £1.50
Forehead £1.00
Sides of face £3.00
Chin £1.00
Full face £8.00
EYE TREATMENT
Eye brow shape £5.00
Eye lash tint £5.00
Eye brow tint £5.00
Eye lash And Eye brow tint £8.00

10% discount on the first visit

Contact me via cell 07590004787


----------

